# Removing snow and ice?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

What's the best way to remove snow and ice from your car? I've had a couple of inches of snow on the car the last couple of mornings that I've needed to remove. What's the best way of doing this without causing any marring? I tried carefully with my hand but I froze and I've tried it gloved but it seems a little harsh. I'm pretty accepting that since it's on a daily driver that I don't have garage space for then just be careful but accept that I may get marring. Any tricks that people have?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Knew I had seen something about this from Larry.






13 mins for a tip.....not sure if I would use it though.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmmm as you say, I'm not sure I'd use it. I think I'd be better off with my hand.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used a blower this afternoon, I applied carpro hydro 2 lite on Saturday it’s been sitting on the drive since 1st getting rained on, then snowed on, then frozen for the last 3 days, yet soon as I pointed the blower at it everything blew off like dust in the wind, tried it on my drive, nah didn’t work lol.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Soft sweeping brush to clear the soft surface snow off the roof,windows and bonnet, deicer and an ice scraper to clear the windows if needed


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve seen two people, seperatly, use a yard sweeping brush to brush it all off, I cringed massivley and couldn’t watch. I do glass with a plastic scraper and use a gloved hand to remove any snow from above the doors etc, other then that it stays on.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use an old noodle wash mitt, works a treat


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> I've seen two people, seperatly, use a yard sweeping brush to brush it all off, I cringed massivley and couldn't watch. I do glass with a plastic scraper and use a gloved hand to remove any snow from above the doors etc, other then that it stays on.


I'll see your yard brush and raise you a garden shovel and a hoe! :doublesho
I use my gloved hand and arm too but take care to avoid going all the way down to paint but sometimes this is unavoidable.
What made me cringe a few weeks ago was an entire sheet of solid ice sliding off my BSD/SPUGS coated roof down the hatch and over the black plastic spoiler. Aaaargh!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I just use warm water on the windows, and haven't had enough to worry about on the roof.

If I did, I'd probably use a bucket of warm water on that as well, but try to avoid it pouring all over my door seals!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

In my pre-detailing world days, and before owning a car newer than 12 years old, I used a soft bristled yard brush. It was clean and dedicated for the purpose mind you.

These days I use a gloved hand with a folded microfibre cloth to remove the majority of the snow from my roof. A thin layer still remains which means I'm hopefully not marring my paint and I'm being a considerate road user. 

I am sure we have all seen certain individuals driving around with a foot of snow on their roof and a tiny credit card sized viewing window cleared from their windscreens. It's a car m8, not a tank


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

just use my hand, get car on and running asap
plastic scraper / tesco club card on windows


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

bluechimp said:


> I've seen two people, seperatly, use a yard sweeping brush to brush it all off, I cringed massivley and couldn't watch. I do glass with a plastic scraper and use a gloved hand to remove any snow from above the doors etc, other then that it stays on.


But does it stay on when you're driving?

Apparently leaving snow on the roof is an offence, presumably as it's an 'unsecure load' (particularly on a 'polished' roof?) and can be dangerous to following vehicles.

And it's fairly inconsiderate, too?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Or when you brake and suddenly have a massive wedge of snow blocking the windscreen.

I always use my hand/arm for the roof and bonnet but learned the hard way with regards to buttons on the jacket cuffs.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll use my arm/hand too, making sure I'm careful and not wearing anything that may scratch. My car is on the road anyway so usually the local kids have got to my roof/bonnet for their supply of snowballs long before I get to it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A waterproof coat and glove. Lay your arm gently over the panel but holding it off slightly and sweep it off. Leaves a small amount on the panel but that'll gently blow off as you move, not huge chunks of snow dropping down the screen or onto the car behind.


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Microfibre towel wrapped around the forearm and gently sweep it off.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I prefer prevention rather than cure, so keep mine in the garage


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I use a drying blade on the windows (then an ice scraper if needed once the snow has been removed) and use the blade on the roof etc, but float the blade above the level of paint so it doesn't drag on the actual paint. Works a treat.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

On a related note, I've often wondered if it's safe to let snow and ice sit on the car when not in use. Would this have any effect on your LSP if left covered in a layer of snow and ice for days on end?


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I use my ice scraper without touching the bodywork to get the snow off, ice takes care of itself with the heaters


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Was just wondering about this the past few days. I've been using a microfibre cloth wrapped round my fist. My boss was really helpful yesterday as he stood brushing the snow of our works vans with an old brush. It was that brutal I could hardly watch.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I use a drying blade on the windows (then an ice scraper if needed once the snow has been removed) and use the blade on the roof etc, but float the blade above the level of paint so it doesn't drag on the actual paint. Works a treat.


+1, exactly same routine for me. If windscreen is really iced over then Car Chem de-icer.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

If it's frozen, and you have time, put a 2kw fan heater on inside the cabin for ten to fifteen minutes. The door seals have enough 'give' in them to allow the door to be closed on the cable without damage.

Not only does it loosen/defrost the snow and ice, it makes the cabin nice and warm to get into.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vikan arch brush for any snow and Swedish ice scraper for, well any ice. Glass has H2Go on it and any ice formation tends to be a lot more manageable than it would be without it so the scraper is used sparingly.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw an old chap over the road clean it off with a hard bristle brush, I winced out the window. Poor golf.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

baxlin said:


> But does it stay on when you're driving?
> 
> Apparently leaving snow on the roof is an offence, presumably as it's an 'unsecure load' (particularly on a 'polished' roof?) and can be dangerous to following vehicles.
> 
> And it's fairly inconsiderate, too?


You are correct but I have not been in a situation where I have had masses of snow on my car. There is a video doing the rounds of a car that hadn't cleared its roof and a solid block flew off and smashed the car behind windscreen.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Using hot or warm water on a windscreen is a really bad idea - not only can it shock crack the glass but if its really cold it will quickly freeze solid and make the whole process harder


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Saw a video this evening, might've been The One Show or local news, with a guy using a Stihl leaf blower to good effect clearing the snow from his car.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> A waterproof coat and glove. Lay your arm gently over the panel but holding it off slightly and sweep it off. Leaves a small amount on the panel but that'll gently blow off as you move, not huge chunks of snow dropping down the screen or onto the car behind.


This. I wear a winter coat and leather gloves. I don't aim to remove all the snow but just enough to reduce the bulk. There's maybe less than 1cm on the car by the time I've cleared it.



Berylburton said:


> I prefer prevention rather than cure, so keep mine in the garage


I used to do the same when I lived with my parents. Nothing beats the satisfaction of driving out in the snow in a clean, warm car with no frost or snow to contend with. Sadly my new house has a garage that even an old Mini would struggle to fit in. Ditto for most of the houses around here.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just been out and cleared mine today, around 3 to 4 inches on roof windscreen and bonnet.
1) I started car and put heater on full in re circulation mode for around 15 minutes.

2) using a large microfibre cloth I gently slid the snow off the paint.

3)having used the heater in this way, the snow was not adhering to the paint and slid off gently and easily without (hopefully) causing swirls. I figured better this than leaving it piled on the car?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

rossman999 said:


> Using hot or warm water on a windscreen is a really bad idea - not only can it shock crack the glass but if its really cold it will quickly freeze solid and make the whole process harder


I use warm water (only just off cold) and then follow up with a silicone blade and then a microfibre towel to dry the screen before setting off straight away. I don't normally have any problems with refreezing when setting off.
Having scratched windscreens using scrapers I don't do that any longer.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I use a Vikander long arm snow brush but leave an absolute minute amount left as to not touch. And/or blade or soft insulated glove.

The Vikander brush works great on windscreen and windows as well.

Always start up car as soon as to warm up, try never to use de-icer, only had to use it twice this season so far.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

One of the silicone drying blades - works a treat on the glass and just above bodywork...


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Angelwax h2go with a vikan brush is plenty for me, don't really get much build up at all,.


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

My car has sat on the drive since monday, having almost 6" of snow on it. Thankfully today, it's a bit warmer and we've had sleet/rain so it's starting to melt. 

Still though, I can't be the only one that winced a bit dragging giant chunks of snow across the (dirty!) paint? No other choice though as need to go out soon.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

I try not to let any depth stand and compact but you just end up with sheets of ice sliding off instead. What we really need is a Dyson garage door warm air blade. Just drive in and voila dry car!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

No doubt it won't be long now and we will have a chance to try out our different ways of clearing the snow from our cars.

I know my folks in North Yorkshire have seen a little snow.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Those few mentions of warm water on iced up cars makes me wince! Should you have any imperfections in your glass (e.g. stone chips) they will possibly make them worse. Even luke warm water I wouldn't do.

I saw my neighbour doing it this morning!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Water from the cold tap is warmer than the ice so will melt it. Just quickly follow with a blade or similar to get the water off the glass.


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

rubberducky1957 said:


> I'll see your yard brush and raise you a garden shovel and a hoe! :doublesho
> 
> I use my gloved hand and arm too but take care to avoid going all the way down to paint but sometimes this is unavoidable.
> 
> What made me cringe a few weeks ago was an entire sheet of solid ice sliding off my BSD/SPUGS coated roof down the hatch and over the black plastic spoiler. Aaaargh!


I actually laughed out loud at this for some minutes, i am sure to the amusement of the occupant of the next cubicle...

Ill just stay at home if i get any snow on the car, i think its preferable to waking the neighbours and the baern at 5am with the leaf blower, the neighboirs already think im nuts as it is...

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i have also seen snow removed with a shovel. 

me,, glass + ice = scraper. i dont use deicer, but i also clear All of the glass 
snow, soft soft brush on a long handle and again leave No clumps/lumps of snow on the car
being an inconsiderate selfish t*t and having snow fly off onto someone elses car or block their vision isn't me, 

to those that DO leave snow piled on there cars and drive off, hope you get the ticket + fine for it,
Zero excuse


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

2nd on the puishment for those failing to clear their windows (dangerous driving) and for those leaving snow & clumps of ice flying of their vehicles, (dangerous and or driving without due care for others)?

for me windows cleared with warm water, also warms the glass and helps prevent subsequent freezing for a while.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Last year I got my dog drier out of the garage and blew all the snow off with that.

Seems to be the safest way to remove it, although a bit loud.

If you can't get power out to the car, then a bucket of water over the car to melt it? Only issue being that the water will probably freeze on the floor afterwards...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Last year I got my dog drier out of the garage and blew all the snow off with that.
> 
> Seems to be the safest way to remove it, although a bit loud.
> 
> If you can't get power out to the car, then a bucket of water over the car to melt it? Only issue being that the water will probably freeze on the floor afterwards...


I used a leaf blower on mine when we had snow last year. The neighbours loved me that morning


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine is set to pre-heat, so unless its -10'C outside i can normally just slide the snow off the roof on the film of water created by the heated cabin. Just leaves the bonnet, led lights and rear number plate recess to clear with a m'fibre towel


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Window squeegee for me this morning 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Schedule pre-heat, get in car, drive off.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/1442914136/posts/10218904876759927/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1442914136/posts/10218904876759927/


Brilliant. Although not recommended for most detailers...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I cleared my car last night, not because I needed to drive it but because it's too tempting for the local school kids to not lean over my fence to grab handfuls of snow off the car. 

I started the car up, let it run for ten mins to loosen the snow on the windows and cleared those. I used a mitt and gently brushed the snow off the car. There's a layer of ice under the snow which stayed put anyway so I didn't actually make contact with the paintwork. 

With the car warmed up and windows cleared, it would be fine to drive off now though.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1442914136/posts/10218904876759927/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried it at lunchtime, total waste of time!

Probably a lot colder up here though!

Bought one of them brass doo dahs now.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You found a child you could drag over your car and it failed to clear the snow? lol!

Yet despite all the warnings of fines and points the first car I encountered today had only the screen cleared by the wipers.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

If using a child isn't obscure enough, how about using toxic exhaust gasses?


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

*Oh the humanity!*

So, it snowed where I am today. I decided to work from home for the day to save taking the car out or having to worry about clearing the snow off it.

From the sofa in my lounge I have a lovely view out of the window onto the rest of the houses in my cul-de-sac.

First neighbour comes out, a lad about the same age as me with a Volvo S30 only a couple of years old. This chap I regularly see outside giving his car a wash and vac(no real technique, bucket and sponge job). He proceeds to clear the snow from his car using a dustpan and brush he plainly grabbed from the kitchen cupboard..........

Second neighbour comes out, a 19 year old girl with a '16 Fiat 500 Sport. Never seen this car get washed but it isn't filthy so I'm guessing it gets at least a semi-regular visit to the local swirl-o-matic. She chooses to clear the snow off her car with a stiff-bristled wooden sweeping brush, banging the bristles against the driveway to remove excess snow on the brush at regular intervals and then going back to the car....................

Third and final neighbour comes out, a lady in her 50's with a Renault Captur (I think!). Much like neighbour two, I'm guessing this car frequents the local swirl-o-matic. Her snow-clearance weapon of choice? Something flat, hard and rectangular. It could have been a chopping board or just as equally an A4 ringbinder or something. Her house is a little further away and I wasn't going to glue my face to the window to get a better view! She just pushes it into the snow and drags clumps of snow off the car..................................................

I just...I don't...I can't.....why do people do this?


----------

